# Any Professional Photographers here.



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

As i am facing ill health retirement from my employer at the age of 31, i am looking for a new purpose(career) in life. Any members here do photography for a living?, how did you start out.


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Jeez Ant. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Exige Boy (May 31, 2006)

Try http://www.dpreview.com/

There are loads of people on there that are pros they might be able to help and give you a few pointers.

Good luck with it.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks Guys:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Hi Ant.
Dpreview is not a great place to search for the info you want. The forums are full of people giving the wrong advice, there is a few pros there but they are hard to find.
If you are serious about becoming a pro try these forums, http://www.prophotocommunity.com/ubbthreads/ubbthreads.php/Cat/0
they are hosted by proper professionals and industry insiders like Chuck Westfall ( Canon costumer relations director). The forums are fully searchable and you will find a wealth of info there.

The forums are not free ($35 a year) but they are well worth the money.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks, i will have a look.:thumb:


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

Also, if you do go the Canon route then may I suggest http://photography-on-the.net/forum where you can find an absolute wealth of information.

Full of Canon enthusiasts and also populated by quite a few pro's who answer the questions posted in the 'Ask the pro's section' regards to the commercial aspect of it et al.

Its frequented by both the US and UK. Its also free.

Mark


----------

